# You Think You Have a Good Ear, prove it!



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Strange Magic said:


> Simon Moon said:
> 
> 
> > The US, where anti-intellectualism has been raised to a fine art, this is the common opinion of classical.
> ...


----------

